# Sailfish caught off Sea Grove Beach



## fish hawk (Jul 28, 2012)

Check out the sail the young man caught while fishing with his dad from kayaks off Sea Grove Beach.....
http://www.floridasportsman.com/2012/07/27/panhandle-offshore-action/


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jul 28, 2012)

That is very cool!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2012)

You sure don`t see that everyday.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 28, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Youtube Description for Video Part 3 of 3:
> 
> "July 17, 2012 by MrFelix7186
> 
> ...



Whoa, that was way too cool down on the Panhandle of Florida between Panama City & Destin.  The youngster did a good job landing that nice sized memorable sail fish.  Thanks for posting. 

Let's go ahead & post the 1st & 2nd video parts for anyone that wants to see that, too. 



July 17, 2012 by MrFelix7186

"Father and son catch sail fish at Dunes of Seagrove 7-17-12, Part 1 of 3"





"July 17, 2012 by MrFelix7186

Father and son catch Sail Fish at Dunes of Seagrove 7-17-12, Part 2 of 3"


----------



## germag (Jul 29, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Gadget (Jul 30, 2012)

wow! what a great experience, hard to duplicate that one.


----------



## flingin1 (Jul 31, 2012)

awesome


----------



## Tugboat1 (Jul 31, 2012)

That is remarkable! Good for that kid.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2012)

I like Seagrove!! Very nice catch!!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 1, 2012)

That's the first time I've seen that happen! Awesome.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 1, 2012)

Sweet!


----------

